# Seiko "Gmt Master" Mod



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I picked up this a few days ago. It's a Seiko SKX031 with a few mods including a 6105 (aftermarket) dial, 24 hour bezel insert, domed acrylic cyrstal, removed crown guards and a see through caseback.

Although it's really a modern watch the mods give it a nice vintage look and with the 24 hour bezel I think there's a little bit of GMT Master about it (might be just me though!)?

I know there's no GMT hand though so the 24 hr bezel makes no sense but I still like the look of it so I'm going to keep it like that for now!

Overall I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Why mend it if it's not broken. That looks really nice.


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

It look as great. Very individual an I wouldnt be changing it. Definately look me up if you flip it. :man_in_love:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice - I'll eventually get round to doing something with a 6105 dial myself....


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

jmm1 said:


> Why mend it if it's not broken. That looks really nice.


 thats my sentiments as well, it looks great .

taffyman


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

That does have a nice vintage look about it. If that was a production model I would be proud to own one.

But its unique- you lucky chap!


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Absolute belter of a watch,like the fact it's different and a one off!!!


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Cracking looking watch. I just love that bezel I want to have a couple of my Seiko's fitted with them, anyone know if I could get it done in the UK?


----------

